# 1945 Ford 2N won't run without partial choke.



## Country Boy

I have a guy that came into work today asking about his tractor. It had quit on him a couple times, and he traced it to a bad power wire to the ignition coil. Now, it started acting up that it won't run unless he has the choke partway out. He has rebuilt the carburetor, cleaned it 4 times and replaced all the intake gaskets, yet it still runs the same way. It starts very easily, runs great with the choke out, but as you turn the choke off, it runs rougher and rougher until it chokes off. I figure its either a vacuum leak on the intake manifold or one of the passages in the carb are plugged. Told him I would ask around on here to see if there are any known issues with these carbs/tractors or if there is anything in particular he should look for. Its a Marvel-Schebler carb on the tractor.


PS- He's not sure if it is a 9N or 2N, however he said it is a 1945 model, so it should be a 2N according to Tractordata.com.


----------



## ftorleans1

Sounds like the Main jet or metering circuit in the carb. is blocked. As most folks already know, If you have to pull the choke to keep it running, The air/fuel mixture is way too lean. Pulling the choke restricts how much air can flow through the throttle bore thus allows the mixture to richen up just enough to keep the engine running. 

It is most certainly a fuel delivery problem... Ask him if he has good fuel flow to the carb.


----------

